# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  rodin web shop

## Lu

ja sam izgleda potpuno nesposobna ali ni na pretrazniku ni u postovima a ni na portalu nisam uspjela pronac link za rodin web shop pa molim ako neko zna nek stavi.

----------


## pcelica

evo link:

_ivarica brise link_

----------


## Lu

hvala

----------


## Mamita

rodin web shop trenutno ne radi. ovo je stari link koji se još otvara, ali dobro si skužila da nema gumba nigdje na portalu.

----------


## Lu

da, bas sam se pitala...a i citala sam da ce se jos neke stvarcice uvrstit u prodaju pa sam htjela malo skicnut.

----------


## Mamita

ako možeš skoknut na rasprodaju tamo će biti majica za kupiti.

----------


## Lu

znam planiram i jos neku robicu ako ulovim jer cujem da je uvijek veliki interes...zanimala me knjigica 101 nacin da djetetu pokazete da ga volite, jer sam cula da je bilo za kupit na rodinom standu.

----------


## ivarica

knjige je prodavala u tvornici gospodja koja je izdavacica (ili autorica   :Embarassed:  ), mislim da ih ovaj put nece biti, bar se dosad nije javila

----------


## imported_Zvončica

[/quote]knjige je prodavala u tvornici gospodja koja je izdavacica (ili autorica  ), 


> Znači to je moguće?

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Pardon, ispalo je obrnuto

----------


## internetMum

Lu, tu knjigu imaš za kupiti u svakoj boljoj knkižari.  Ja ju imam i zgodno je za pročitati

Ili na internet stranici www.nakladanika.hr

----------


## mama73

Zna li netko kako mogu kupiti Rodine majice?
Nisam stigla jučer otići na rasprodaju :/ 

Link za webshop? Postoji li takvo što još uvijek (webshop)?

Thanks za pomoć, unaprijed.

----------


## Mamita

> rodin web shop trenutno ne radi. ovo je stari link koji se još otvara, ali dobro si skužila da nema gumba nigdje na portalu.


quotam sama sebe, ah...
wshop ne radi.

pošalji ivarici pp glede majica pa će te uputiti.

----------


## mama73

Thanks, Mamita!  :Heart:  
Šaljem joj...

----------


## tweety

ja sam stigla na rasprodaju, samo zbog roda majica, ali nije bilo onog što sam željela.
dakle dvojka (dugi rukav), ne po guzi, mamino čudo(vište), ja sam malo sunce i ne znam jel ima još koji fora natpis.
ne znam jel da zatrpavamo ivaricu pp-ovima, ili da nam se javi kad majice budu opet odstampane?

----------


## ivarica

hvala, pticice, molim vas da ne zatrpavate jer pojma nemam sto je ostalo. 
e,da - njojzu ceka jedno malo cudoviste.
prepisat cu ovih dana sto ima pa cu staviti ovdje

----------


## tweety

> hvala, pticice, molim vas da ne zatrpavate jer pojma nemam sto je ostalo. 
> e,da - njojzu ceka jedno malo cudoviste.
> prepisat cu ovih dana sto ima pa cu staviti ovdje


ju velkam!
hoću li sad dobiti preko žnjore ako je neka ostala zadnja   :Grin:  

šalim se naravno!

----------


## internetMum

Hoćemo i mi majice (za bebu 4 mj i frajera od 3 god)...

----------


## Romina

i mi stojimo u redu za majice

----------


## Njojza

> e,da - njojzu ceka jedno malo cudoviste.
> prepisat cu ovih dana sto ima pa cu staviti ovdje



a ja vec pisala PP a tek vidim ovo
hvala
samo jos da minadjes malo sunce i bicu najsretnija mamana svijetu   :Kiss:

----------


## mama73

Evo sve gledam kako je ovaj topic pogledan 500 puta, a sve u iščekivanju da nam Ivarica javi sretne vijesti  :Wink:  

Uff, sve me frka da mi ne promakne kad javi šta je od majica ostalo :/ 
A, ja bih kupila po jednu od svakog natipisa za svoju curu  :Laughing:  !

----------


## Ena

jooj! 
ako može, i ja bi se bredbilježila za majice mamino čudo(vište) , dugi rukavi, vel. 4, za curice, 2 kom. 

I ja sam išla na rasprodaju samo radi rodinih majica, došla sam negdje između 11 i 12 sati i te majice su bile skoro sve rasprodane  :shock:   :Wink: .

----------


## internetMum

Halooooo, šta je sa majicamaaaaaa ???????

----------


## tweety

> Halooooo, šta je sa majicamaaaaaa ???????


mislim da cure puno rade pa im nećemo vikati halooooooo (a i kraj godine im je u njihovim firmama pa je vjerojatno zbrka strka)

ali cure haloooooooo

ivarice pogledaj kako su nam preekratki rukaviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
http://public.fotki.com/Pcelica1974/...ke/nika12.html

ima li naznaka za majice ili da bacamo nofce po raznoraznim dućanima?

----------


## ivarica

sutra

----------


## tweety

:klanj,klanj: 
za brzi odgovor, ali sutra što?
idu na štampanje ili možemo početi trošiti?

----------


## ivarica

sutra stavljam popis ovih par koje su ostale

----------


## pcelica

Ja sam htjela na rasprodaji kupiti ˝sunce˝, ali nije bilo veličine.





> internetMum prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Halooooo, šta je sa majicamaaaaaa ???????
> 
> 
> mislim da cure puno rade pa im nećemo vikati halooooooo (a i kraj godine im je u njihovim firmama pa je vjerojatno zbrka strka)
> 
> ali cure haloooooooo
> ...


Nisam znala da nas reklamiraš okolo :zar nisu dobar par:
I mene zanima kada će biti majica!?

----------


## internetMum

Majice, majice, još uvijek čekam ja.....
I dalje 2 kom: 
    - za godinu dana, roza rukavi /svjetlo roza "ja sam malo sunce"
    - za 3 god: "djeca su mali ljudi"  tamno plava
Ah želja,....

----------


## mama73

Vidim da je Ivarica gužva i još ništa od popisa...
A, ionako je rekla da je par ostalo, pa se ne nadam previše. :/ 

No, imam pitanje. Zašto te majice ne bi stalno bile u internet prodaji? Interes je ogroman, a to je jedan od načina da pomognemo udruzi (kupnjom).
(Nije valjda da postoje zakonska ograničenja za Udrugu po tom pitanju jer bi se radilo o maloprodaji?)

----------


## Mirta30

> Vidim da je Ivarica gužva i još ništa od popisa...
> A, ionako je rekla da je par ostalo, pa se ne nadam previše. :/ 
> 
> No, imam pitanje. Zašto te majice ne bi stalno bile u internet prodaji? Interes je ogroman, a to je jedan od načina da pomognemo udruzi (kupnjom).
> (Nije valjda da postoje zakonska ograničenja za Udrugu po tom pitanju jer bi se radilo o maloprodaji?)


POTPISUJEM !!!
Udruga = neprofitna organizacija ali i to se da rješiti.

----------


## mama73

Da ne gnjavim Ivaricu s PP-om, da li je negdje u medjuvremenu objavljen popis majica koje su preostale s rasprodaje?

Thx.!

----------


## Mamita

nije.

----------


## ivarica

zao mi je cure, ali od majica su ostale *samo velicine za 4, 6, 8 i 10 godina.*

imamo samo 3-4 manje majice ali te idu kao nagrade za najfotku dojenja

----------


## mama73

:Sad:  

Kad bi opet mogle biti u ponudi?

----------


## Ena

Ja tražim vel. 4, da li ima "mamino čudovište" dugih rukava, 2 komada?

----------


## aries24

Ima li onih za odrasle (.) (.)  (¤)(¤) ?[/img][/list]

----------


## ivarica

Ena - samo jedna

aries - ima

----------


## ivonna

Moze mi netko pliz reci kako bi mogla doci do jedne majice za curicu od 4 godine?

----------


## internetMum

:?

----------


## ivarica

> Moze mi netko pliz reci kako bi mogla doci do jedne majice za curicu od 4 godine?


samo addicted to mum's milk

IM ?

----------


## yasmin

Nova sam, ima li inače mogućnosti kupiti ovakve majice, a da nije na Rodinoj rasprodaji. Što je sa web shopom?

----------


## Ena

Šteta   :Sad:  , baš trebam dvije iste maje za dvije sestrice.

----------

